# نقطة



## clevermizo

Can you use نقطة to refer to an abstract 'point'? Like as in English, 'he made several good points in his argument.'


----------



## Cristina Moreno

It can be used to refer to an abstract point but not in the example you gave. ie: *عليك الالتزام بهذه النقاط* (here we're talking about abstract points, maybe ideas or so)


----------



## clevermizo

Cristina Moreno said:


> It can be used to refer to an abstract point but not in the example you gave. ie: *عليك الالتزام بهذه النقاط* (here we're talking about abstract points, maybe ideas or so)



That seems like the same type of abstract point though, so I'm a little confused. What would you prefer for 'points in an argument' ?


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Cristina Moreno said:


> *عليك الالتزام بهذه النقاط* (here we're talking about abstract points, maybe ideas or so)


 
This is one, and you also have *النقطة التي كان يتحدث عنها* (what he was talking about) or *لم أفهم هذه النقطة* (let's say a teacher is explaining a new lesson, but a student didn't understand a specific notion, so he says this sentence)


----------



## Cristina Moreno

clevermizo said:


> That seems like the same type of abstract point though, so I'm a little confused. What would you prefer for 'points in an argument' ?


 
Yes... you can use *نقاط* here


----------



## clevermizo

Cristina Moreno said:


> This is one, and you also have *النقطة التي كان يتحدث عنها* (what he was talking about) or *لم أفهم هذه النقطة* (let's say a teacher is explaining a new lesson, but a student didn't understand a specific notion, so he says this sentence)



Excellent. Thanks. And do you use this word nu2Ta the same way in Lebanese? E.g., ma fhimit/mish faahim han-nu2Ta? Or, in-nu2Ta yalli kaan 3am byi7ki 3anna/fiya?


----------



## Cristina Moreno

clevermizo said:


> Excellent. Thanks. And do you use this word nu2Ta the same way in Lebanese? E.g., ma bifham hal-nu2Ta? Or, il-nu2Ta yalli kaan 3am byi7ki 3an(h)a?


 
I'm impressed by your knowledge of the Lebanese dialect!
Sí, se usa de la misma manera...
"Ma fhimit hal nu2ta" y "l nu2ta li(/yalli) ken 3am yi7ke 3ana"
Saludos


----------



## clevermizo

شكرا كتير


----------



## elroy

Just to state the obvious, it's "ha*n*-nu2ta."


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> Just to state the obvious, it's "ha*n*-nu2ta."



Yes, sorry. I guess some people always write 'l' , but I usually don't do that so it was in fact a typo.


----------



## suma

In everday speech (in coloquial of course) I'm tickled to hear "*b*oint" used alot by many Arabs. Which is just the English word pronounced in an arabic way.


----------



## ayed

suma said:


> In everday speech (in coloquial of course) I'm tickled to hear "*b*oint" used alot by many Arabs. Which is just the English word pronounced in an arabic way.


Of course, pronunciation is very important.Otherwise,one is subject to such an embarrassing situation such as the joke :
Where can I (p)bark?


----------



## clevermizo

suma said:


> In everday speech (in coloquial of course) I'm tickled to hear "*b*oint" used alot by many Arabs. Which is just the English word pronounced in an arabic way.



People use [boint] in colloquial Arabic!? Or do you mean in English when people speak with an foreign accent?

And if [boint] is used in some dialect of Arabic, what's the plural - bawaanet? bointaat?

_Kill il-bawaanet min il-argyument taba3o kaanu mnaa7..._


----------



## Mahaodeh

I would imagine it to be bointat.  However, I've never heard anyone use anything other than نقطة (or it's variants "nu'ta" and "nugta").  I only hear "boint" when someone trys to speak English with a bad accent.  But I do hear a lot of "barking" :lol:.


----------



## WadiH

clevermizo said:


> People use [boint] in colloquial Arabic!? Or do you mean in English when people speak with an foreign accent?
> 
> And if [boint] is used in some dialect of Arabic, what's the plural - bawaanet? bointaat?
> 
> _Kill il-bawaanet min il-argyument taba3o kaanu mnaa7..._


 
Being from the same area as Ayed, I'm pretty sure he was talking about how some people pronounced it while speaking English.


----------



## elroy

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Being from the same area as Ayed, I'm pretty sure he was talking about how some people pronounced it while speaking English.


 Ayed wasn't the one who brought it up. Furthermore, the misbronunciation of the letter _p_ is hardly unique to your area. 

Personally, I've never heard anyone using "boint" in colloquial Arabic.


----------



## WadiH

elroy said:


> Ayed wasn't the one who brought it up. Furthermore, the misbronunciation of the letter _p_ is hardly unique to your area.
> 
> Personally, I've never heard anyone using "boint" in colloquial Arabic.


 
I didn't mean the pronunciation as "b" was unique to my area; I meant that I've never heard anyone in our area use the word "point" while speaking Arabic.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Neither have I, and I don't think anybody uses it (while speaking Arabic) unless they were kidding or trying to be funny!


----------



## clevermizo

Well, I wasn't being entirely serious that people would use _boint_ in Arabic, however I understood the comment above to mean that Suma had actually observed people using _boint_ *in Arabic*. Because, certainly using if it were used in English, it would be nothing more than just having a accent where one has difficulty reproducing p vs. b.


----------

